# Jakes??



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

I was curious if guys have been seeing lots of jakes this year. We had a really great hatch in the Coshocton/Holmes county area. I saw a group of 36 jakes not long ago. Makes me excited for 2014 season already! 

I HOPE the hatch was that good everywhere!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had 7 the other day come in. That's a good number for my area. I usually see groups of about 3-4 in past seasons. 34 jakes, that's fantastic.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

according to the odnr,the hatch was good last year.i know for me where i hunt,last 2 years have sucked.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

All I have seen on my camera are the 9 mature toms strutting. Have yet to see a jake. Last year I called in several times a flock of 7 jakes. I assume the toms I am seeing now are those same jakes. Hopefully a few stick around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Up until last year it was very slow around Holmes county. We have really rebounded the past couple seasons. I saw the ODNR report and it sounds like they are pretty confident that it was good all over the state. I will say...it is amazing how well turkeys can stay hidden. Even with all the time I spend in the woods...I would have never guessed I would see a flock of 36 jakes. So, hopefully there are some jakes hiding in everyones woods! 

A good hatch this spring would put us over the top!


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

I hunt Holmes county too. The land owner sent me some pictures a few weeks ago, and it looks like there were a good number of jakes. and a good number of mature gobblers. I hope that they are still roosting around there opening day!


----------

